# Blood Bags



## Diarmuid (Dec 20, 2005)

I have heard all sorts of suggestions for blood bags, and I wondered whether anyone had any preferences, so what would you reccomend for making blood bags out of?

Also what would you reccomend for making the blood out of? Is it best to make the blood from some of the recepies on the net, or buying ready made blood?

Does anyone have any prefered methods of causing the blood bag to open, or at least split...?

Thanks very much


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 20, 2005)

See a previous discussion that was easily found when I did a search on the forum for "blood bags"

http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-2871-blood.html+bags


----------



## Diarmuid (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, and sorry for the reapeat posting of the subject.


----------



## JChenault (Jul 2, 2015)

I was looking for info and ideas about blood bags, but find that the link above has evaporated. 

Any suggestions either how to find the link OR discussion of how to build a bag?

( knife fight. Director wants to see a bloody shirt after the stabbing )


----------



## josh88 (Jul 2, 2015)

Depending on how much is needed, pour it into the corner of a sandwich bag, twist it off and tie a knot in the bag to close it up. Cut off the excess bag above the twist and then smash when needed.


----------



## Brandofhawk (Jul 3, 2015)

https://pomo2k.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/out-damn-spot-powerpoint-version.pdf
Stumbled across this once upon a time. It should help you a lot!


----------

